
China Snares Innocent and Guilty Alike to Build World’s Biggest DNA Database - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-snares-innocent-and-guilty-alike-to-build-worlds-biggest-dna-database-1514310353
======
bobjordan
Earlier this year, I was called into the police station in Shenzhen China.
Long story short is, I lease a home here and there is a rule if you don't stay
in a hotel, you need to register with the local police station upon entry.
Well, I didn't know it applied upon every single entry and exit even if I
lease my own home and frankly the local police didn't know either. Anyhow,
they pretty well booked me with fingerprints and a mugshot. The guy that did
the fingerprints pulled out a saliva DNA swab and was getting ready to hand
that to me and I was simultaneously getting red-in-the-face and ready to
unload with a hell-raising objection. Fortunately, before I exploded, a higher
level officer walked in and waved him off not to make me do the DNA swab. But
for sure, they are building the database.

~~~
EliRivers
I expect that soon enough they will start routinely fetching DNA from
foreigners as well. Nations in which the population would object to such
things can offload some of their DNA cataloguing requirements to China and
others, so people in the US and UK and so on can include the Chinese database
in the search when they're matching DNA. Sure, you'll only get people who have
been to China (etc.) but it's better than nothing.

------
autokill
[http://archive.is/qQrgh](http://archive.is/qQrgh)

~~~
nerdponx

        503 Service Unavailable
    
    
    
        Resources to service this request are not available.
    
    
        This message is sent by Blue Coat PacketShaper.
    

Did we kill it?

------
anigbrowl
The social control aspects are worrying; unmentioned in the article, but
equally important, is the likelihood that this is likely to give a significant
boost to China's competitiveness in biotechnology.

~~~
mc32
Why would their competitiveness in biotech be a worry? I can see worrying
about some of the unsavory parts (getting DNA samples from heretofore innocent
people, under false pretense, one might add) but the leg up on better
analytics is not a bad thing.

Never the less, the tech for most of sample processing is from Thermo-Fischer.

~~~
whatyoucantsay
> Why would their competitiveness in biotech be a worry?

They claim rights to territory held by over a dozen separate neighbors and
have invaded more than one since 1980. There's a strong argument to be made
that China pulling ahead in a military technology will spark WW3, or at the
very least the invasion of Taiwan—an advanced democratic nation with a
population on par with Australia's.

